# Tredly - Containers for Unix (FreeBSD) license changed to MIT



## perkypork (May 6, 2016)

Original thread - Introducing Tredly - Containers for Unix (FreeBSD)

I would like to thank the people in the community who spent the time to help us fully understand the impact of releasing Tredly under the GPLv3 license. Many people spent considerable time giving us good concrete examples that we could debate in-house which helped us quickly come to the decision to change the license.

I have modified the original post to say MIT license as many people skim and didn't notice the license change.

As of yesterday Tredly's license was change to MIT.


----------



## Qoo (May 7, 2016)

Neat. I was originally wondering (skeptical) about the GPLv3 license as well. Looks like I'll be giving this one a go now. Thank you for that.


----------

